# Joint Supplements



## Quick Sand (Jan 26, 2003)

I've heard a lot of people mention taking Glucosamine and other similar supplements for their joints. I have some knee problems and was wondering if it might help me   but I'd like more information on it. Does anyone know a lot about these or know where I could get good info? Thanks.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 26, 2003)

Biosil.  It's worked so well for so many around me.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 26, 2003)

I've had mild relief with glucosamine. The recommended dose for someone <200 lbs, is to 1,500mg daily (in divided doses) and 2,000mg daily for someone >200lbs. Chondriton is supposed to help absorption of the  Glucosamine for max benefit, but I can't say I had better results that way. 

Warnings for the above; Chondriton interacts poorly with anti-coagulants (aspirin, coumadin, NSAIDS like motrin, ibuprofen & advil). Glucosamine may inhibit insulin production, so it's not recommended for anyone who is diabetic. 

This info comes from a nursing drug manual of alternative medicines I own. 

Last thing- ask your pharmacist what companies are most reputable in supplement production. Supplements aren't cheap in the long run, but you don't want to buy crap. Also, you need to take this daily for an effect- it's not like tylenol you take when it hurts. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

I've had nothing but good luck with taking the suppliment. I searched for a long time and did a lot of reading/research. Anyway I couldn't be happier my knee feels much better and my shoulder doesn't hurt hardly at all after my deltoid workouts and this suppliment.


----------



## Old Warrior (Jan 26, 2003)

Just over a year ago I put my Harley down and tore my mcl, acl and miniscus in my left knee.  I started on 1500 mg/day of glucosamine and chondroiten and I healed fine and I have been back to fencing (European and Kendo) for the last 9 months.  Since I'm 54 and don't heal like I used to,  I give some credit to the supplement.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 27, 2003)

Excellent! I'm glad to hear it Warrior...:ultracool


----------



## FLY (Feb 2, 2003)

Last year I had an annoying pain in my knee and I was told by a physiotherapist (sp?) that shark cartilage (which is available in pill form) is good for the joints.  
I haven't tried it yet myself (the pain has gone for now) so I can't tell you from personal experience if it works or not, but it may give you a more natural choice over the 'modern' medicines.

FLY.
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2003)

I too would be interested in hearing if anyone has any luck with the shark cartilage.


----------

